
How Sweden's arctic 'millipede town' Kiruna is slowly moving - walkingolof
http://edition.cnn.com/style/article/sweden-kiruna-relocation/index.html
======
user982
"I had reached the age of six hundred and fifty miles."

The opening sentence of the novel _Inverted World_ , the relationship of which
to this story is better off read than googled.

------
maxdemarzi
I was there a couple of years ago. The people we talked to seemed pretty
content with the arrangement. We took a tour of the mine and learn all about
it.

Nearby there is also (one of ) the Ice Hotels where you sleep inside a
building made of ice with beautifully decorated ice sculptures. Tip: if you go
get one if the suites with a bathroom attached.

~~~
test1235
I don't recall there being any options for rooms with en-suites. The one I
stayed at most definitely did not - I had to make a run in my pyjamas down the
icy hall, out into the open-air courtyard and into the main reception bit
where you get changed and stuff. The actual sleep was rubbish, but it was an
interesting experience ...

~~~
maxdemarzi
"The Deluxe Suite has a private heated bathroom and relaxation directly
connected to the bedroom."

[https://www.icehotel.com/hotel/rooms/365-en/deluxe-
suite-365...](https://www.icehotel.com/hotel/rooms/365-en/deluxe-suite-365/)

Also... you sleep ok if you've had a few drinks... but yeah, you are basically
sleeping on a block of ice.

------
z3t4
Somewhat related: TV serie "midnattssol".

[https://www.svtplay.se/video/10738923/midnattssol/midnattsso...](https://www.svtplay.se/video/10738923/midnattssol/midnattssol-
sasong-1-avsnitt-1)

------
estomagordo
I imagine the renovation business in Kiruna has seen a rough few years.

------
convery
Basically, Kiruna has a massive mine under it and some time ago we figured out
that it was more profitable to ask people to move to the other side of town
than to stop digging toward it. It's nothing magical or more interesting, it's
just that it's safer for people to move a few Km than to live over the mine.

~~~
retSava
The interesting and cool thing is that it is profitable enough to warrant
actually digging up houses and move them with a large truck! (well, 21 old
heritage houses, so not really all housing)

~~~
satori99
I guess the profitable part comes from the fact that 4000 out of 18,000 people
in the town work for the mine. If they closed the mine, the town would die
anyway.

~~~
robin_reala
You’re forgetting all the money that Spaceport Sweden brings in:
[http://www.spaceportsweden.com/](http://www.spaceportsweden.com/)

~~~
jessaustin
It must be all that equatorial velocity...

~~~
eesmith
Better than the 30% penalty for launching west from Palmachim.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Space_Agency#Palmachim_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Space_Agency#Palmachim_Spaceport)

